# اخبار و اعلانات > گفتگو با مسئولین سایت، درخواست و پیشنهاد > سوال: آموزش زبان جاوا از سطح مبتدی

## nama62

سلام

شما دوره های آموزش زبان جاوا برگزار نمیکنین؟

من خیلی خیلی کم با زبان سی آشنایی دارم.

تصمیم گرفتم به سمت زبانهای دات نت نرم و برنامه نویسی رو با جاوا شروع کنم.

شما دوره هایی دارین که از سطح مبتدی زبان جاوا رو آموزش بده؟

استاد یا آموزشگاه خوبی رو سراغ دارین؟

البته میدونم که جاوا حوزه های گسترده ای داره.

من در واقع برنامه نویسی وب رو مدنظر دارم اما خوب اول باید زبان جاوا رو از سطح مبتدی

 کار کنم و بعد به سمت گرایش اصلی خودم برم.

الان به تازگی  جاوا اسکریپت و پی-اچ-پی  رو  شروع کردم که البته اول راهم.


ممنونم...

----------


## avan83

یه کلاس 1 آذر هست که www.asta.ir  را ببین

----------


## javalike

> سلام
> 
> شما دوره های آموزش زبان جاوا برگزار نمیکنین؟
> 
> من خیلی خیلی کم با زبان سی آشنایی دارم.
> 
> تصمیم گرفتم به سمت زبانهای دات نت نرم و برنامه نویسی رو با جاوا شروع کنم.
> 
> شما دوره هایی دارین که از سطح مبتدی زبان جاوا رو آموزش بده؟
> ...



سایت زیر جاوا را به زبان ساده همراه با مثال آموزش می دهد 

http://javapro.ir

----------


## omidbizdotcom

در این سایت هم می تونید جاوا رو یاد بگیرید 

http://jedlab.ir

----------

